# For Kindle: Decal Girl skin + Nook cover



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I've always thought that the Nook covers were way prettier than the standard ones for Kindle. So I bought a very cool Nook one. I did have to take an exacto knife so I could expose the bottom row of Kindle keys. But I think it looks pretty good. The quality of the Nook cover is excellent and it was $30.


----------



## julydreamer (Jun 29, 2010)

I want the Sevigne Quote Cover in Midnight, I love it, but I have a k2 and it wouldn't fit if it fits your k3.


----------

